# Goat Clipping



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK guys so me and the hubby have never shown goats before but since we got our Saada doeling we think we will start showing soon. Our first question is what type blades do you use? I have shown horses since I was a kid and we use certain blades on them with a basic Oster clipper set, but we also have our Oster Shearmaster set that we use on the sheep/llama. Is there a certain blade for goats that would work on our shearmaster like the http://www.jefferslivestock.com/20-toot ... n/1101480/ or is it best to use a basic Oster set with a size 10 blade? Just curious, and if anyone has any tips or tricks to getting the harder areas please let us know :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For dairy goats...I do 10 size blade for the body and 40 or 50 on udders.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Sounds like I can then still use my smaller set of oster instead of my shearmasters. What tricks do you guys use on clipping the head area? I will have to get a 40 or 50 blade as I only have 10's and 30's for the horses.

Thank you again!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: No problem. 

My clippers are Oster...love them! And for the head, I have my goat in the stanchion, hold their chin and push their head to the side and just start clipping as quick as I can. Some put up a good fight, others are just quiet and relaxed. I think the more you do it...the better technique you'll get.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, I agree with Kylee! good luck!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. I know I had one mare that I would have to clip one ear one night and the next night get the other ear with her in the cross ties. I have just never clipped a goat so there is a first time for everything!

Thanks again :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

